
Ask HN: What is the best way to do good and get to travel with my coding skills? - bschne
I recently met someone who organized volunteer English teaching programs abroad in Southeast Asia. This got me wondering whether something like this was already established for coding &#x2F; tech skills, as I would like to do something similar in the future.<p>I see two ways of doing this:<p>-Teaching coding &#x2F; tech skills to locals
-Helping solve certain problems in developing &#x2F; emerging countries by building open-source software (e.g. for agriculture, schools, ...) and teaching the locals some skills to make the efforts sustainable (&quot;teach a man to fish(...)&quot; etc. etc. ;-)<p>Curious about what others know in this area! I am aware that technology is not and should probably not be the main focus of development efforts in a lot of places as there are more basic things to sort out first that benefit more people with less effort, but where it makes sense one might as well get an early start.
======
redsable
Would it be possible to reframe your questions as follows? I am willing to
help others without the expectation of being paid. How can I use what I know
and who I am in the service of others?

As it stands I am not sure whether your primary goal is to do good or to
travel? If it is to travel, I would say that you should travel to where you
want go and once there look for how you can do good.

If it is first in your heart to do good then I will end with the words of a
wise philosopher: "Never try to find a place to speak, try to have something
to say." If you have something useful and good to say, the world will find
you.

~~~
bschne
That is an interesting point, and I am not even 100% sure on how I would
answer it at this point.

I think I have always enjoyed the "doing good" aspect and would see it as a
potential way of getting to experience new places instead of just "aimless"
travel I guess.

